# Nvidia Vsync und der Input lag (Einstellungen im Nvidia Inspector)



## Whitebeard47 (27. Januar 2016)

Guten Abend,

ich hätte da eine Frage zu den Einstellungen beim Nvidia Inspector,

Maximum pre rendered frames wie sollte man dies einstellen?

Ich würde jetzt sagen 1 oder die 3D Anwendung sollte entscheiden darüber, was meint ihr?

Und ob der Input lag verringert wird durch das aktivieren von Vertical Sync Smooth AFR behavior?

Ich hab es soweit verstanden, das es bei SLI System benutzt wird, umso die Mikroruckler zu verringern.

Auf dieser Seite ist das genau beschrieben wurden, das wenn man es aktiviert es zu weniger Input lag führt.
Reduce Input Lag in PC Games: Definitive Guide | DisplayLag

Meine frage, wäre es jetzt gut, es auch bei einer Singel GPU zu aktivieren, umso den Input lag zu verringern oder funktioniert diese Einstellung nur bei SLI Systeme?

Da ich den Frame Rate Limiter auf 58 begrenzt habe, weiß nicht wieso dadurch der Input lag verringert wird aber es werden mir in Game 60 FPS trotzdem angezeigt wie kann das sein?

Ich hoffe ich hab euch nicht zu sehr überfordert mit meinen Fragen = )

Freue mich schon über eure Erfahrungen mit diesen Thema, danke im voraus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Whitebeard47


----------



## alalcoolj (28. Januar 2016)

Es scheint so, als ob der frame limiter nicht richtig funktioniert. Vielleicht hast du im Inspector vergessen auf Einstellungen übernehmen zu clicken?
VSync smooth AFR dürfte nur bei SLI sinnvoll sein mMn. AFR ist eine Methode die nur bei SLI verwendet wird.
Der input lag wird beim frame limitieren auf 58 verringert, da falls tripple buffering eingesetzt wird, die beiden backbuffer nicht vollaufen können und somit keine queue mit älteren Bildern entstehen kann.
Die pre rendered frames Frage ist für mich nicht so einfach zu beantworten, da mir das Zusammenspiel mit VSync nicht ganz klar ist. Ein Wert von 1 könnte vermutlich dafür sorgen, dass du bei unter 60 fps auf 30 fps fällst, ähnlich wie beim double buffering. Ein Wert von 3 und mehr kann eine lange queue erzeugen und dann sind die angezeigten Bilder schon sehr alt -> input lag. Es hängt wohl auch davon ab in welchem fps Bereich du dich bewegt und ob die GPU oder die CPU limitiert. Ich persönlich würde die Anwendung entscheiden lassen und falls ich einen hohen lag spüren sollte, mal den Wert auf 1 setzen.
Falls du dich noch etwas tiefer in die Materie einlesen möchtest, lege ich dir meinen Thread dazu nahe:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...nd-bildstottern-bei-60-hz-und-120-144-hz.html


----------



## Whitebeard47 (28. Januar 2016)

Vielen dank für deine Antwort und Hilfe alalcoolj.

Der Input lag wurde verringert durch den Frame Limiter, es werden trotzdem 60 FPS angezeigt aber es wird auf 58 begrenzt. Sehr komisch, ich hab die Option übernommen im Inspector.
Wenn ich den Trippel Buffer einschalte hab ich noch mehr Input lags als vorher. Ich glaube ein Wert von 2 beim  pre rendered ist ein guter Kompromiss aus Input lag und shottering.

Ich werde dann die Funktion VSync Smooth AFR ausschalten wenn Sie nix bringt für eine Singel GPU.

Die CPU und die Grafikkarte müssten eigentlich stark genug sein, das zu bewältigen.

Ich werde mich bei deinen Artikel ein wenig einlesen, vielleicht kommt dann die Erleuchtung über mich = )

Gibt es noch irgendwelche Methoden den Input lag zu verringern, also kennst du da noch welche Tricks, ohne auf Vsync zu verzichten ? = )

Und gibt es ein Programm womit ich den Input lag ausmessen kann?

Vielen lieben dank dir nochmal


----------



## aloha84 (28. Januar 2016)

Schonmal adaptives Vsync aktiviert, und zwar nur das, ohne frame limiter?
Versuchs mal.... Vorteil kein Inputlag, Nachteil tearing bei fps unter 60......aber bei einer 980 dürfte das ja nicht so oft vorkommen.


----------



## alalcoolj (28. Januar 2016)

Und, wurdest du bereits erleuchtet?  
Probier mal die fps im inpector  z.B. auf 40 zu begrenzen. Wenn du immer noch 60 fps angezeigt bekommst ist irgendwas richtig faul...

GSync ist natürlich ne Lösung um den input lag zu verringern oder ein 144 Hz Display. Du könntest auch deinen 60 Hz Monitor etwas übertakten, das kann den lag auch etwas reduzieren.

Im (rahmenlosen) Fenstermodus zu spielen reduziert den lag auch, falls du über 60 fps hast bei gleichzeitiger Synchronisation, aber dann bemerkst du evtl etwas Stottern durch die ungleichmäßige Bildwiedergabe (s. mein oben zitierter Beitrag). Hier solltest du dann aber keinen fps limiter verwenden.

Ein Programm, mit dem man den input lag messen kann, ist mir nicht bekannt. Mit ner highspeed Kamera kann man seinen Monitor und die Eingaben filmen und dann analysieren, nur besitzt wohl kaum jemand eine solche.


----------



## Whitebeard47 (28. Januar 2016)

Danke für eure Antworten 

Ich hab jetzt die FPS auf 60 begrenzt mit den Inspector und AFR an, desweiteren Adaptiv aktiviert. Soweit läuft es damit gut. Irgendwie durch den Framelimiter und das AFR laufen die Spiele flüssiger, sehr komisch hmm. An was das liegen könnte, kann ich mir nicht erklären. 

Ich werde den Framelimiter mal auf 40 stellen und testen ob der überhaupt geht. xD

Nachtrag: Der Framelimiter funktioniert korrekt, hab es gerade mal auf 40 begrenzt und es hat funktioniert.

Was ich noch herausgefunden habe, das mit pre rendered auf 2 bei WoW keine Shutter mehr auftreten. Bei 1 gibt es extreme ruckler durch shotter.

2 Nachtrag: Also der Inputlag ist doller mit Adaptiv als mit diesen Settings , ich hab jetzt folgendes eingestellt. Pre Rendered 2, AFR An, Vsync On, Highest Available, Framelimiter 58 FPS


----------

